
Clinton campaign investing $1M into online trolls - doener
http://correctrecord.org/barrier-breakers-2016-a-project-of-correct-the-record/
======
CM30
Oh look, another article pushing the 'Bernie Bros' narrative. Do these people
even consider that his support comes from people who want a better society,
rather than some group of trolls that want to limit 'diversity' in politics?

Also, great job making your intentions clear to all the same people trolling
your supporters, and providing ammunition for people who want to paint the
Clinton campaign as corrupt. There is pretty much a 0.01% that this sort of
'reputation management/counter attacking' will not backfire horribly,
especially on the internet where being seen as a 'shill' is one of the worst
things that can happen to you.

------
cat-dev-null
Related:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/1165...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/11656043/My-
life-as-a-pro-Putin-propagandist-in-Russias-secret-troll-factory.html)

